# Memorial Day 2012



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you to all who have served to protect us in this land of the free in the United States of America. Thank you to the families whose loved ones did not return. I am forever grateful. Everyone have a safe weekend!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I second your sentiments Copchick! We are lucky enough to live in a military town and I never forget to thank the young service men and women who come to our shop. Their service keeps me/us free. We have a slogan on our front door that reads, WE LOVE THE SOUND OF JET NOISE! And we mean that. By the way thank you too Copchick for the service you do for us as well. You uphold our rights and freedom too. Thank you and have a wonderful Memorial Day.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I too would like to add to that. Since 9/11 I have been flying my flag everyday since for not only those who lost their lives on that terrible day, but also for all of the men and women who have served and and are serving, and have given their lives for this country. 

For all the men and women serving in our Armed Forces..."Until they all come home!"


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

May our men and women in the service of our country, in whatever capacity, remain strong, brave and safe.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

To all who have served or have family that have served. Thank You.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks and prayers for all the men and women who serve our country.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Amen to all of the above...

And thanks!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

prayers for all those men and women who"ve lost there live"s in conflict.hope you american people have a wonderfull memorial day,from across the pond!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The front page of the paper this morning showed the pictures and a small bio of 20 soliders from our state who were lost since last Memorial Day. My prayers go out to those families and all others in the military. My thanks to the military and their families for all they go through.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Scareme, that was a beautiful video. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I echo Copchick's sentiments...and since I haven't teared up ENOUGH today...thanks Scareme!!!, no really, that is what this day should be about...not barbeques, and parties, but giving thanks to those who fight for our freedom, today and yesterday and all the history that goes along with that. Thanks for keeping it real...for all of us. You rock, Scareme!


----------

